# Colorado Trip



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey forum friends,


It's been about a year since I last posted, but I couldn't stay away forever! 



I've been wanting to get into backpacking for a few years now and finally gathered up the necessary equipment and went on my first trip last Spring here in Illinois. Scout did well like I knew she would and a wedding in Denver this September offered an opportunity for a far more exciting trip with actual mountains. :smile


So I planned out a route in the Lost Creek Wilderness, just under 30 miles and topping out around 12k ft which seemed pretty manageable for low-landers like us. Scout carried her own food, a bowl, some Musher's Secret, a down quilt, and a foam pad for sleeping on. We were out there midweek and got to enjoy most of the trail in solitude. The LCW is known for covering a variety of eco-systems that give you a good taste of what Colorado has to offer, and in particular it has fantastic red rock formations and offers views of Pikes Peak. We didn't see any bears, but on our last day we ended up turning a corner on the trail to face a bull moose about 50 feet away. Scout was totally chill–didn't bark or attempt to chase–and thankfully the moose didn't try and run us down so we just had this moment of stillness taking each other in. It was a wonderful experience and I'm so glad I had my best friend there with me. 

























For those interested, here are the rest of the pics: https://flic.kr/s/aHsmHrGCva


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, looks wonderful hiking country einny


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, Doug! I'm already dreaming of getting back out there. Hope your two are doing well! I've missed your pics of the Lake District.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have missed you both.
I don't remember Scout being so tall.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh, I've been getting comments about her long legs for years and they make her FAST! She just caught herself another rabbit the other day. We were just getting back from a walk and went through the gate in the back when a hawk swept down. Scout chased it off and then noticed the rabbit the hawk was going for. After a few loops chasing it around the yard she got her prize. No veggie garden has ever been safer!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The last pic of her crashing out is priceless...

The second picture looks like the view out our front door, how come you didn't announce yourself and come in?

Anyways, the combo of the sheer magnificence and grandeur that is nature and the sheer magnificence and grandeur of what are our best friends is sheerly magnificent! *Sigh*


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, well said, gingerling! Many hikers have had terrible experiences with poorly trained dogs on trail are antagonistic to allowing them in wilderness areas like this at all. For me though, it just makes sense on some primal level for both humans and dogs to be there and to connect back to some simpler existence, if only briefly. It's simple and magnificent at the same time.


I love that pic of her, too! We had to hole up for a couple hours while it rained and hailed. She'll put up with a lot in silence, but apparently that was too much. A well-deserved nap!


----------

